# 26" women's safety PLEASE help ID



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 21, 2015)

Let me start by saying I wish every caber could stop by my garage, drink a beer, and look at this bike with me. Granted many of you are quite well versed with fine craftsmanship in bicycle form and may not be as smitten as I am but I love this ol' lady.

So, the details, 26" wood wheels, replacement US chain tires but I think these may be the original wheels, please correct me if I'm wrong. I've seen this version of a ball housing on the rear hub on early automobiles but not on any other bikes.

Slotted bolt on crank arms and seemingly original fitting pedals.
Cork grips were in tact beneath some really old canvas tape.
Really impressive fork legs and bb arrangements 
Everything looks great...but...no badge. 
The lugwork and frame design must be speaking to somebody out there?!?!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2015)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Let me start by saying I wish every caber could stop by my garage, drink a beer, and look at this bike with me. Granted many of you are quite well versed with fine craftsmanship in bicycle form and may not be as smitten as I am but I love this ol' lady.
> 
> So, the details, 26" wood wheels, replacement US chain tires but I think these may be the original wheels, please correct me if I'm wrong. I've seen this version of a ball housing on the rear hub on early automobiles but not on any other bikes.
> 
> ...




I'm all for Womens Safety!!!!    ...oh, you mean a cycle...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2015)

She's old... I'd say 1894-5 topps. been seeing lot's of this fork tube, but don't know.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 21, 2015)

1895 Stearns


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 21, 2015)

That was quick!! I'll do some searching for catalog and owner images when I get home....and of course begin the search for a properly sized Stearns badge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 21, 2015)

The crank does look like a Stearns or possibly a Waverley. 
The "Belle" had  a 26" wood wheel option. 
question mark on the "windowed" lugs and the crown


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 21, 2015)

The fork crown has some tensioned caps covering the blades, the windowed lugs are def not present on this wave rely model image but everything else looks dead on, I wonder how universally controlled weight of the frame is? Could bare frame weight be a possible identification method?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 26, 2015)

Fork crown caps look like Stearns. Chainwheel and headset on yours look the same as in 1896 Stearns catalogue pic below. (Men's Stearns had same chainwheel as yours)

But loopframe style doesn't tally - yours kicks up at back. I also have 1897-99 Stearns catalogues and no luck there. I don't have 1895.

In answer to your question, weight may help identify a maker's model when similar models show different weight, but not a maker


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 26, 2015)

It's a Crescent,,,,,,,,,,,, Pictured is an 1897 model, but I think yours is around 1894 because of the bolt on pedals.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2015)

I had thought it looked like other crescents I've seen, that sure is close looking. Did crescent use a variety or evolution of badge or are they semi standard between models and years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 26, 2015)

Many different badges later on, but yours would use the one that is pictured above. Notice how it is mounted low on the headtube and then look at the screw positions on yours. It's the same.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2015)

It is quite low, are the different numbered badges documented as far as the corresponding models? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 15, 2015)

Crescent normally in era of your bike used name badge wrap around and visible C, also left crank axle cup had holes or digits for adjusting cone fine tune. Crescent pedals have itching of name.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 16, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> It's a Crescent,,,,,,,,,,,, Pictured is an 1897 model, but I think yours is around 1894 because of the bolt on pedals.



I have the 1894 Crescent catalog. It does not show a lady's frame like this. All of the 1894 models look older.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm going to start a wheelmen thread on the subject as well, I really want to get started on this ol' girl, removing the house paint and seeing what is beneath.


----------

